# Saw something on here about someone eating ice cream after surgery....?



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Should I have the hubs go shopping for soft foods (jello, applesauce, soup, mashed potatoes, icecream, etc) for after I return home? If so, Any estimates on how long until I'll be able to eat the "real" stuff again? (Surg. this Fri.) Thanks!!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone is different, but I personally was able to eat what I wanted without any problems. After surgery I had Pepsi and peanut butter crackers and for supper at the hospital I ate baked chicken breast, green beans, rice, and chocolate cake. Never did get any ice cream at the hospital : ( but I was happy with my Pepsi !

I had stocked up on my favorites, puddings, ice cream, etc. for home and just started on the puddings a few nights ago and haven't touched the ice cream yet.

Good luck with your surgery Friday. You'll do great !


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You'll probably be able to eat whatever you want pretty soon after surgery.* Having said that, why not make it ice cream? 

*Unless you get nauseated from the anesthesia, in which case eating anything is not recommended.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've had anesthesia twice before for back surgeries, so I'm pretty sure I'll be good there. (Unless the anesthesia at Cleveland Clinic is different from my local hosp, which I'm betting it's not...) Hubby just wanted me to make sure that it's not like when you have your tonsils out...LOL. I told him that once these lumps are out, I'll probably be able to eat/swallow better (feeling it through the outside of my neck, the one to the front feels about the size of a golf ball), but he wanted me to ask on here just to be safe. I might still use it as an excuse to have him buy some cottage cheese and applesauce though (I'm weird, but it's one of my favorite "desserts" lol).


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh...no, not at all like having your tonsils out! (But really...get the ice cream - you'll deserve it!) Applesauce (yum - especially some of the new flavors!) and cottage cheese will be tasty, too.

I have seen a couple of comments about sore throats, presumably due to the breathing tube. But it's nothing like having tonsils out. Been there, done that, too!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I ate crackers and cheese, sandwich, and french toast in the hospital. However, I drank ice water by the gallon and still do. I guess it will help to have soft foods on hand. Once I got home, I really wasn't hungry for awhile. I napped a lot. Best wishes to you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I stockpiled most of those soft foods at home...then had to stay in the hospital 4-5 days!:anim_63:

I was sick a day or so before my surgery and had absolutely no appetite, then I couldn't have anything to eat the morning of my surgery AND then I was rather nauseated the day of my surgery...but the next morning I was standing at the door waiting for my breakfast tray and I ate everything on it...including sausage, bacon and most of a huge overcooked biscuit!

I never had any real problem eating. The hospital didn't offer a soft menu and I was so hungry I really didn't care. The food was good and I ate everything I could get my hands on!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

The first couple days I ate soft type or liquid foods because my neck was so swelled up and I really wasn't that hungry. I had shakes and pudding the first couple days, but after that was just fine. So if it is ice cream you want, then EAT IT.

Good luck with your surgery! Remember to ICE ICE ICE your neck to get the swelling down and help with healing. And stay ahead of the pain with your pain meds.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I ate soft foods after surgery for about four or five days. I was a little sore, but could have eaten regular foods. I just had a weird sensation, like my throat was being stretched, when I ate normal foods, so I was a wimp and ate jello, applesauce, etc.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I ate soft foods after surgery for about four or five days. I was a little sore, but could have eaten regular foods. I just had a weird sensation, like my throat was being stretched, when I ate normal foods, so I was a wimp and ate jello, applesauce, etc.


My throat felt tight and to a certain extent it still sometimes feels tight when I swallow. It didn't really hurt to eat but it definitely wasn't normal either. I never did ice my neck or anything and the only product I used for throat pain was Chloroseptic Sore Throat Spray that was given to me in the hospital.

After 5 1/2 months, my neck is not sore, it doesn't cause me any pain but it is still slightly sensitive to touch. One day recently I pulled on a turtleneck with a particularly tight collar and I could not get it off fast enough!!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

My throat did feel sore. I think it is from the tube they put in for anesthesia. It felt kind of scratched and irritated. So, when my husband brought me some frozen vanilla yogurt with colored sprinkles from the hospital cafeteria my eyes welled up with tears of happiness.  I even photographed that glorious frozen yogurt. After about 4 or 5 days I was able to eat regular hard stuff. But I didn't want anything rough because my throat felt irritated. I think maybe people had different experiences because it all depends on whether they bump your throat or not when they put that tube in. Don't worry, you will not see, hear or know anything about that tube so I don't even really want to mention it!!!!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks folks!! Hitting the grocery store tomorrow morning, gonna get some softer stuff just in case. I have a feeling it's one of thsoe things that we're worrying for nothing, but we have nephews and nieces that we can give the pudding cups to if we don't use them.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...it's probably a Murphy's Law kind of thing...if you don't have the soft stuff on hand, you'll need it, and if you buy some, you'll be able to eat anything!

Good luck!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^^^Yup!! Oh well. I'll send the pudding to the nephews and nieces lol. I can eat pretty much anything. The in-laws made ham beans and rice last night, plus they stuck a pan of lasagna in our freezer.

Hurts to swallow... Anyone else experience this? (She had to take my lymph nodes in addition to the thyroid.) How long to expect for it to go away? Seems sometimes like it gets better, but then it gets worse again.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i am the one that posted about the ice cream after surgery. It seemed to go down pretty easily the day after surgery, but i was also loaded out of my mind on anethesia. it did feel soothing the night of surgery, but i also ate a turkey sandwich just as well


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd have to say the ice cream went down just as well as everything else.  Pretty much everything hurt to swallow, through last night at least...Woke up about 10 minutes ago from a weird dream, and just realized no more pain when swallowing!


----------

